# Gauge cluster replaced



## pexter (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi,
I changed the gauge cluster in my 06 GTO yesterday, and now I have the PRND123 lit up in the display although my GTO has a manual transmission.

Is there any way I can turn that off? 

Thank you for your help! 

/Peter


----------



## pexter (Apr 17, 2011)

So no one has ever connected anything to their car that could change settings for the Gauge cluster?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

I thought there are different clusters for manual and auto? When mine was warrantied they said they were different. Did you install one from an auto?


----------



## pexter (Apr 17, 2011)

87GN06GTO07IRL said:


> I thought there are different clusters for manual and auto? When mine was warrantied they said they were different. Did you install one from an auto?


I found one at a junk yard, they didn't say anything about different gauges for manual or automatic, and the cluster looks just the same and installed without any problems. The only difference is that the new cluster has the PRND321 signs lit up in the display. There must be some way to reprogram that?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

There *are* two gauge clusters, one for automatics and one for manuals. Places like fparts and LKQ Online always make a distinction between the two when they are selling them.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

did your miles stay the same or did the new cluster show its original miles? probably different motherboard if the dealer is unable to clear the auto trans display.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

The mileage goes with the cluster.......


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

If you do Mode/Set and cycle through to the WOW routine, PRND321 displays on the lower LCD. Along with everything else. :lol:


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Auto and manual clusters are different. They will work, but the autos will have the annoying gear indicators at the bottom. Also, if the cluster isn't VIN match you will have a tamper code as well.


----------

